# Running a side channel



## Riverdog (Aug 7, 2019)

https://youtu.be/j5XRWFphHso


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice video


----------



## maintenanceguy (Aug 26, 2019)

Maybe you don't leave much of a wake when on plane but I always slow to a crawl when passing a kayak or canoe (0:18s)


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 26, 2019)

maintenanceguy said:


> Maybe you don't leave much of a wake when on plane but I always slow to a crawl when passing a kayak or canoe (0:18s)



I know those people fishing. That guy waving is on the river almost every Saturday. I would have created a larger wake had I slowed down. They understand that. Plus that shoal was ankle deep. If you listen, you can hear me tap the gravel. 
On plane equals small wake. Every time I see someone slow down, they end up at ass drag speed and leave a large wake.


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 26, 2019)

Whitaker201 said:


> Nice video




Thanks.


----------



## jethro (Feb 28, 2020)

maintenanceguy said:


> Maybe you don't leave much of a wake when on plane but I always slow to a crawl when passing a kayak or canoe (0:18s)



In NH that would get you a $270 performance award if caught. Headway speed within 150' of a person, vessel or land.


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 28, 2020)

jethro said:


> maintenanceguy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you don't leave much of a wake when on plane but I always slow to a crawl when passing a kayak or canoe (0:18s)
> ...


 The river is not even 150' wide. Not sure what that has to do with the river.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 29, 2020)

It is wise to be nice to the kayakers. Could be a DNR guy, he might wait for you at the boar ramp under the wrong conditions . . .


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 29, 2020)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> It is wise to be nice to the kayakers. Could be a DNR guy, he might wait for you at the boar ramp under the wrong conditions . . .



I did the nicest thing I could have done. I know most everybody on that river. At :09 that's David waiving at me. He kayaks that river nearly year around.
If I had shut it down immediately after going over that shoal, I would have created a massive wake and maybe have flipped his other kayaker buddy.
Some people think they're doing a favor by going ass dragging speed. Only to create a larger wake.

This is life on my stretch of river. I also kayak it. When I do, I prefer someone on plane with a small wake instead of slowing down and disturbing the water even more.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 1, 2020)

Sorry I didn't mean to criticize, just making a joke.


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 1, 2020)

No problem. Just surprised I'm getting grief for a situation I thought I handled well.
Here is the actual spot on the river. You can't see around the first sand bar. I ALWAYS keep one hand on the steering knob and one on the throttle.
The first shoal is ankle deep then a short section of 2-3 foot water and then another ankle deep section. If you immediately slow and then slam the throttle again (so you can clear the next shoal), you just ruined the fishing.

I make friends with as many kayakers as possible. Since I'm going up and they're coming down, they are a good source of information on the fishing and any changed river conditions.


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 1, 2020)

To show how nice I am to kayakers when possible, you can check me out at 3:25 in this video.

AND because I love posting videos. :wink: 

https://youtu.be/L8BACbv2DL4


----------



## jethro (Jun 1, 2020)

Riverdog said:


> jethro said:
> 
> 
> > maintenanceguy said:
> ...



Right. In NH that means headway speed only because you are within 150' of land. Even without other boats or people present. That's what I am saying.


----------



## 86tuning (Jun 5, 2020)

Your dogs look soooo happy. I'm looking forwards to doing this when I get my boat in the water. Thanks for the inspiration. 

If I were to get a ticket, I would state that I am going minimum speed to stay on plane, which is required for boat control, and to keep debris from damaging the jet drive. Also, didn't see a sign that says no boats 

Cheers, B


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jun 5, 2020)

Wearing your PFD & not driving like a jerk goes along way towards getting a pass on minor infractions. Also, leave the beer at home.


----------



## Riverdog (Jun 8, 2020)

86tuning said:


> Your dogs look soooo happy. I'm looking forwards to doing this when I get my boat in the water. Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> If I were to get a ticket, I would state that I am going minimum speed to stay on plane, which is required for boat control, and to keep debris from damaging the jet drive. Also, didn't see a sign that says no boats
> 
> Cheers, B



I see the Texas Game Warden about every other year on this stretch of river. They are running an aboard jet and have to do the same exact thing. I'm not a bit worried about a ticket. The local fishing guides would have gotten tickets by now if it was a problem. They never slow down. 

It's just Bear now. CJ passed away after 20 years. Best water dog I ever had.

I haven't even gotten a chance to get wet yet this year. Hopefully soon.

Cheers


----------



## 86tuning (Jun 10, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. I miss each dog dearly. 20y is a good long life for a dog.

Cheers, B


----------



## Riverdog (Jun 10, 2020)

86tuning said:


> Sorry for your loss. I miss each dog dearly. 20y is a good long life for a dog.
> 
> Cheers, B



She lived a good life. I took her every where. Maybe that helped. I now have a 20 year old cat that's starting to go down hill.

Didn't mean to rag on our local guides. they are awesome people.
Here is one that puts in at the same boat ramp I use. His name is Carson. Several YouTube stars have made videos with him.
You may have seen some of lakeforkguy videos. He is using him as a guide in this video.

https://youtu.be/NVaRdYbDO2g


----------



## handyandy (Jul 22, 2020)

The guys ragging on not slowing down I promise are guys that haven't ran a jet in shallow rivers. I know exactly the situation. If I'm in deep enough water to come off plane without sucking gravel or sand I will come off plane soon enough to not wake them out and pass by at slow speed so I don't ass drag leaving worse wake. But all too often kayaks/canoes and I cross path in wide ankle to knee deep sand/gravel flat. Unless they are going to pay for a new impeller or liner for my motor I'm staying on plane and giving them as much room as I can. It's not too bad where I run in indiana I come by yakers or canoers occasionally but not often. But where I grew up in mo some rivers get completely choked with tubers, kayaks, canoes, and rafts from the float companies that put people on the river non stop all day on hot summer weekends. Certain stretches of the meremac were the worse, some people understood that once you running up a long rifle there was no coming off plane for jet boat and don't care, some yakers don't understand and get pissed. But I've had times in mo when you couldn't get a break between floaters long enough to run the riffle so you end up just going anyways and try to avoid them.


----------



## Wirenut (Jul 24, 2022)

I had 8 kayaks stretch across the river to try to block me from passing. After sucking up sand in my impeller at idle speed I finally got past them and got back on plane. One of them shot at me with a .22 pistol. After a lengthy discussion he apologized and shook my hand. My wife was a little pissed I went back.


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2022)

Wow!


----------

